# Lakers (53-24) @ Blazers (38-39) - Tue 4/8



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/3725/48st9.png">​


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God it feels like we have played Portland a dozen times already this season.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> God it feels like we have played Portland a dozen times already this season.


lol..

We win tonight. Yeah daddy!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe & company will not let this team lose twice to the Blazers at the Rose Garden. We are due for a victory there.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Can't see this one  I'll try not looking at the score in the morning and read through the thread first to get some impression on what was going on. So please, provide extensive coverage, guys! You are my only hope! 

Good thing their center is out, that's one possible 15/15 that won't happen. And Webster (I hope he's alright, I read he has an irregular heartbeat) is also out, I believe he had like 6 threes last week. Even with Roy in, we should beat them... no time for a hiccup, this isn't February and this team doesn't have anything to play for. I hope the Lakers realize what's at stake.

Goooooo Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I have a bad feeling about this one


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We need to stop the Rose Garden jinx tonight! GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Man I hope we win tonight. I also can't wait to hear the blazer's announcers. Those 2 guys are hilarious with the bull**** that comes from their mouths.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, I'll be watching the game from home darn it.

Anyway LA needs to come out like gangbusters, because Portland always plays LA tough and will Portland wants to be the spoiler.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Imdaman said:


> Man I hope we win tonight. I also can't wait to hear the blazer's announcers. Those 2 guys are hilarious with the bull**** that comes from their mouths.


Our announcers are ten times worst when we play you guys...for some reason Mike Rice and Mike Barrett become all whiny and *****y about the Lakers and Kobe's whining (doesn't everyone whine?). I think it's the yellow and purple uniforms that cause them to become super annoying.

Maybe the Laker's management didn't hire them or something so they have something against you guys /shrug.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I have my new sig just in time for the game...GO LAKERS!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

In other news, the Jazz are beating the Hornets 43-35 at the half right now. It would be huge if the Hornets lost tonight; of course, it would mean nothing if we lost as well.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

This is a must win if we want the top spot in the West. NOH are down big at Utah, 17, with about 9 left in the 4th. Now if only the Jazz could help us a bit and keep that lead.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Well, I'll be watching the game from home darn it.
> 
> Anyway LA needs to come out like gangbusters, because Portland always plays LA tough and will Portland wants to be the spoiler.



Well that sucks, no luck with the tickets?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *ZackAddy*
> EXACTLY. That's my point. WHY do I have a Kobe avatar??? I have a Kobe avatar because I bet that my 22-13 Trail Blazers would make the frickin playoffs. DaRizzle said we had a 10% chance of making it and bet against us. I lost and now I have a frickin Kobe avatar. All because my boys let me down.


lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tipoff is moments away. Losing is unacceptable at this point in the season. Must-win!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like the Jazz are holding on to that lead and are about to beat the Hornets! Big opportunity for us, we must win tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jazz just beat the Hornets by a final score of 77-66 in a very low scoring game. I cannot reiterate enough how much the Lakers need to beat the Blazers tonight!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

We better not allow for Blake to drill 3's all night again on us like the last meeting at the Rose Garden. We must come out firing ourselves and put PO on their heels.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Jazz just beat the Hornets by a final score of 77-66 in a very low scoring game. I cannot reiterate enough how much the Lakers need to beat the Blazers tonight!


Co-sign, it would bring us .5 games from the top spot


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

20 seconds into the game and Kobe reached on Roy for a foul, great!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Feels good to have Gasol back. Nice pass for the layup


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is it just me, or are there a lot of Lakers fans in attendance?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, that was a nice pass from Kobe to Gasol; too bad he didn't convert it for the 3-point play.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, sweet pass from Gasol to Radman for the layup, i like


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

SO it looks like C.Frye is the semi-scrub who is going to destroy us this game so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Both teams are scoring rather easily to start the game. Lakers up 12-11 early.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

C.Frye damn it! 12-13 PO so far.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

C.Frye avg 6 pts a game. Has 9 out of PO's 16 already lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Channing Frye is 4/4 for 9 points, and has 5 boards to go along with it. Ugh.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damnit the blazers dont miss


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Fisher is being our liability again. If he can't guard Blake we're screwed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic has been hitting a lot of shots as the 24-second shot clock buzzer or just an end of the quarter buzzer in these last couple games.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Blazers...why do they always shoot 90% against us?


The scrubs (Frye) come out to play...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blazers are shooting 67% so far. Our defense sucks again. Down 23-19 with with 2:39 left in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

We always play well in the first quarter then for the rest of the game we score 30 points.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Right now we have a situation worse then not having Bynum. Fisher's shot has been ofF for about 2 months and ever since his foot injury he can't guard anybody. Famar has never been able to guard anybody all season and now he can't find his shot. There was a time this season that Farmar was more reliable than Sasha. We have no point guard production.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** **** **** ****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic has been playing so well for us lately. He's doing it at the right time.

8 points (leading the Lakers) and 3 boards (also leading the Lakers) after the 1st quarter.

Lakers down 28-24 after the first.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Lakers are lucky to only be down 4....

The Blazers will cool down...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Gasol needs to toughen up.....


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone know of way to watch this game on the I-net? The fact that I live in Portland, and Don't have comcast, i don't get to watch the Blazers on TV tonight.

Any help would be appreciated.

Go LA!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just sloppy play right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our offense is playing fine; our defense ****ing sucks.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its really annoying that the blazers dont miss consecutive shots and they are doing anything they want


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit! Play some ****ing defense!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gasol with the nice putback


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the NICE block!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We look lazy out there...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We are ****ing terrible


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I just can't stand the effing Blazers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

WTF!! I recind my previous post about us giving effort out there on D!! We have absolutetely no shotblocking. Christ i cant wait to have Drew back!! Atleast he tries to change shots!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bad enough I have to watch the game in Chinese...but we are playing terrible and no defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Last game, Portland scored 66 at home. Right now, they're already at 58. That's pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I ****ing hate Bob Delaney.

And PJ just got a technical foul.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Come on guys, we need a run


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see New Orleans lose tonight.

Won't mean anything if we can't come back...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i dont think the blazers have missed two shots in a row tonight


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thats game...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Eternal said:


> Good to see New Orleans lose tonight.
> 
> Won't mean anything if we can't come back...


It wont matter if we cant win any games...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

My God, the Lakers ****ing suck. What the **** kind of bull**** ****ing defense is this? Are you ****ing kidding me? Channing Frye, a ***** who averages 6 points and 4 rebounds, has 14 points and 8 rebounds! And the Lakers keep giving up WIDE OPEN THREES!

Down 13 now...I have lost all confidence in this team, and I am so ****ing thankful that we don't play the Portland Mother****ing Trail Blazers any more this season. They'll sweep us.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Only we lose to ****ing ****ty *** teams like the blazers..jesus christ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This team needs to grow some ****ing balls or something. We are not contenders at all; anyone who believes we are needs a reality check.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"Kobe Sucks" chants, hopefully that gets him going


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe on his personal 9-0 run...lead back down to 7...and Kobe to the line for two more...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** this team.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was Sashaesk Farmar


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Only the Lakers could lose to a ****ing ****ty team like this. Nobody else in the ****ing league would lose to the Blazers given the circumstances.

And now a ****ing flagrant foul. **** this ****, **** the Blazers, **** Brandon Roy. **** 'em all. But more importantly, **** the Lakers.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

BLazers player and Blazers fans are classless how bout that!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And it's ****ing amazing that we cut the lead won to 6, and then immediately, the Blazers go on an 8-0 run and get the lead back up to 14 (and now it's going to be more).

We have, BY FAR, the worst ****ing defense in the National Basketball Association. If you disagree, you're a ****ing moron.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Good they could chant Beat LA when we are hoisting up our championship...and they are at home watching us hoist up the championship



Of course Roy comes back in...im sure he was faking injury...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe we just lost to the Blazers again.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

You guys are cracking me up.

Lakers just have problems communicating. It seems like they keep on sending more than one man to rotate on a player and it's killing them. It also doesn't help if Fisher and Farmar are ineffective.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

PLay some ****ing defense for Christ sakes!! Everyone except Kobe needs to grow some ****ing balls!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and the fact that we keep letting scrubs go off on us is becoming a joke. Frye has a season-high 20 points right now. Come the **** on. Channing Frye? Seriously? Channing ****ing Frye?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Oh, and the fact that we keep letting scrubs go off on us is becoming a joke. Frye has a season-high 20 points right now. Come the **** on. Channing Frye? Seriously? Channing ****ing Frye?


Agreed.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Farmer is making a lot of stupid decisions in this game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Keep on leaving the scrub Frye open.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Do the Lakers seriously not realize how big a game this is?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

of course not


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Farmar should not shoot threes any more and Phil needs to tell Farmar that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jordan needs to get into the gym and work on his shot. Its been off for a while now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just honestly still can't get it through my head how we can't win at the ****ing Rose Garden. It's like it plays into the Lakers minds before the game even starts, and they **** up immediately.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I respect Kobe's talent, he's one of the best of all time... but he complains to the officials WAY to much. He cries about every call that goes against him and every time he misses a shot or gets the ball stolen from him.

Best of luck to you guys in the playoffs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> I respect Kobe's talent, he's one of the best of all time... but he complains to the officials WAY to much. He cries about every call that goes against him and every time he misses a shot or gets the ball stolen from him.
> 
> Best of luck to you guys in the playoffs.


He complains because he has a legit reason to; at least tonight. 

Anyway, of course our defense ****s us over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is a ****ing joke of a game. I'm sorry, but we should not have lost this game tonight to the ****ing Blazers. They're playing for ****. We're playing for something. And yet they come out and treat us like their little *****es.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> He complains because he has a legit reason to; at least tonight.
> 
> Anyway, of course our defense ****s us over.



We must be watching different games.

He complains every game, not just tonight. 

I'll be watching him complain during the playoffs... while my Trail Blazers are sitting at home. :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****ing pathetic! We decide to actually start giving a **** about the game with 5 mins to go!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> We must be watching different games.
> 
> He complains every game, not just tonight.
> 
> I'll be watching him complain during the playoffs... while my Trail Blazers are sitting at home. :biggrin:


Good.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> This is a ****ing joke of a game. I'm sorry, but we should not have lost this game tonight to the ****ing Blazers. They're playing for ****. We're playing for something. And yet they come out and treat us like their little *****es.


lol you're past the breaking point huh?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Horrible loss by the Lakers tonight.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We lost to the ****ing blazers...we might lose to the Clippers also...we lose to these ****ing ****ty *** teams all the time...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers are just giving the West to the Hornets/Spurs to win, and Kobe is giving Paul the MVP. 

Pathetic that the Lakers play down to the teams they face. The Lakers don't know how to play stellar against sub-par teams. It's a good thing that LA/Kobe don't play in the East or the Lakers would be a horrible team.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> We lost to the ****ing blazers...we might lose to the Clippers also...we lose to these ****ing ****ty *** teams all the time...


Especially since the Clippers have Elton Brand back now to. I'm sure he will do some damage. Hopefully the Lakers PG can keep Smush in check.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> I respect Kobe's talent, he's one of the best of all time... but he complains to the officials WAY to much. He cries about every call that goes against him and every time he misses a shot or gets the ball stolen from him.
> 
> Best of luck to you guys in the playoffs.


We dont need the luck buddy..but thank you...

No one will stop Bynum Gasol and Odom and jus because the Blazers get lucky 2 times a year doesnt mean ****...we have to lose to trashy teams...its in our DNA.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

By the way what's the Lakers losing streak at the Rose Garden now ?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is the most disappointing loss of the season for me. Just ****ing pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

23AJ said:


> By the way what's the Lakers losing streak at the Rose Garden now ?


We've lost 6 straight, 12 of the last 14, and 19 of the last 25. 

Anything before that, the Blazers were in a different building.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> This is the most disappointing loss of the season for me. Just ****ing pathetic.


I'd let it go bro, LA may have worse losses coming up, especially if LA lose to the Hornets. Who you know will be coming out like gangbusters Friday Night.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pathetic game just pathetic. Our post defense is just flat out terrible, we can't contain guards on the dribble and it opens up the 3's.

odom let Frye get 22 and 11. freaking Channing Frye. Terrible. Gasol doesn't even compete in the basket area. He gives the softest little And 1's. Turiaf fouls like an idiot. Aldridge owns us. 

And our pg defense is a joke, Fisher nor Farmar can contain the dribble. WE gotta get Sasha back there defensively. 

And Kobe played awful. He kept getting beat defensively and kept taking stupid shots in the 1st half. He opens up a side of the floor without even seeing if his teammates are helping or not. How stupid can you get. 

Very bad effort. We just kissed the 1st seed goodbye.

We aren't ready to compete for the title not without Bynum and Ariza. 

They give us defense and Ariza some toughness.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We've lost 6 straight, 12 of the last 14, and 19 of the last 25.
> 
> Anything before that, the Blazers were in a different building.


It's all mental than. Because the Lakers have had great teams in that time span. But pathetic none the less. Especially cnosidering how bad the Blazers have been the past 5 years or so.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Pathetic game just pathetic. Our post defense is just flat out terrible, we can't contain guards on the dribble and it opens up the 3's.
> 
> odom let Frye get 22 and 11. freaking Channing Frye. Terrible. Gasol doesn't even compete in the basket area. He gives the softest little And 1's. Turiaf fouls like an idiot. Aldridge owns us.
> 
> ...


Yes Kobe has been playing that stupid zone defense that he does. It's the worst, he will leave his man completely wide open, and just expect his teammates to have his back with no communication. The sad thing is Kobes teammates make mistakes he jumps all over them, but he get's a free pass. That's not being a great leader if you ask me.

Saw the boxscore looks like Kobe shot well under 50 percent again, no surprise though Kobes shot hasn't been there the past month.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

The last time the Lakers won this series was the 92-93 season


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Very dissapointing loss...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We just aren't any good defensively. Thats the bottomline. We can't get stops.

This is bad. Imean its not about losing to the Blazers its how you lose giving up big games to scrubs thats killing me like Frye, we made a soft spot up shooter look like a really good player. 

And Aldridge has no respect for Gasol. I wish Prizz had played at least we wouldn't have gotten an offensaive barrage from him like we got from Frye.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers don't need the top seed, I have been saying this again and again, top seeds are unlucky, they rarely win championships, let Chris Paul have his MVP, who cares about MVP, even Nash has two. 
Martin Scorcese did not win an OScar until Departed, yet no one can deny that he is one of the top directors of all time, Johhny Depp doesn't have a MVP, yet Cuban Gooden Jr. has one, but who is the better actor.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Yes Kobe has been playing that stupid zone defense that he does. It's the worst, he will leave his man completely wide open, and just expect his teammates to have his back with no communication. The sad thing is Kobes teammates make mistakes he jumps all over them, but he get's a free pass. That's not being a great leader if you ask me.
> 
> Saw the boxscore looks like Kobe shot well under 50 percent again, no surprise though Kobes shot hasn't been there the past month.


Not mad at him yelling at teammates MJ made a living off doing that. Much worse than Kobe does. 

Kobe took bad shots in the 1st half in the 2nd half he was okay because they were playing catch up but Portland had no answer for the Gasol pick and roll and we just didn't take advantage of it instead Kobe forced shots. He had been playing so well picking his spots early in games tonight he just forced it early.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Now i watched the game they had against the Spurs. The Blazer did not have that energy or mental awareness as they did this game and missed a lot of open shots. In fact, in a lot of their games they are just not on the ball. We are the only team in the NBA that they look forward to playing but not because we play bad against them but more that we just simply lose to them all the time. The Blazer got to a point where they know that they can score on us - which causes players like Frye to have a career nights on us. So to some of you fans that say the lakers suck completely, look at it this way: During the winning streak against the Warriors at home we played our best knowing we can dominate them even when the are good. ---not to different from how the blazers feel about us.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Why didnt PJ put sasha in earlier? I thought Farmar messed up big in key situations, like on the 2 on 1 fast break where he should have passed the ball to Kobe and missed the layup, and then he misses a wide open three, at least sasha plays some defense.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Driew said:


> The last time the Lakers won this series was the 92-93 season


Ouch...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Theonee said:


> Lakers don't need the top seed, I have been saying this again and again, top seeds are unlucky, they rarely win championships, let Chris Paul have his MVP, who cares about MVP, even Nash has two.
> Martin Scorcese did not win an OScar until Departed, yet no one can deny that he is one of the top directors of all time, Johhny Depp doesn't have a MVP, yet Cuban Gooden Jr. has one, but who is the better actor.


I agree the Lakers don't need the top seed or homecourt over anyone but the Jazz. I'dlike it though over the Spurs as well. 

But we're a good road team. I'm just disappointed with the defensive effort. Its just not there. 

And unless it improves this season is gonna end early.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> Now i watched the game they had against the Spurs. The Blazer did not have that energy or mental awareness as they did this game and missed a lot of open shots. In fact, in a lot of their games they are just not on the ball. We are the only team in the NBA that they look forward to playing but not because we play bad against them but more that we just simply lose to them all the time. The Blazer got to a point where they know that they can score on us - which causes players like Frye to have a career nights on us. So to some of you fans that say the lakers suck completely, look at it this way: During the winning streak against the Warriors at home we played our best knowing we can dominate them even when the are good. ---not to different from how the blazers feel about us.


I think because we've owned the BLazers in the playoffs recently they see us as a blood rival. 

They particularly get up for Kobe. Because during our dynasty years we beat them down quite often.

Their fan base gives them special energy playing us. 

BUT To give up a great night to Frye when we needed this game desperately is just pathetic.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Not mad at him yelling at teammates MJ made a living off doing that. Much worse than Kobe does.
> 
> Kobe took bad shots in the 1st half in the 2nd half he was okay because they were playing catch up but Portland had no answer for the Gasol pick and roll and we just didn't take advantage of it instead Kobe forced shots. He had been playing so well picking his spots early in games tonight he just forced it early.


I don't care about MJ he's out of the league, but what Jordan did do was Bite, not Bark..Right now Kobe barks at his guys' for doing things he himself does. That's my point.

It's not okay when Kobe shoots the ball horrible, it' hurts the team. Thats the point. Why give Kobe a free pass ? dude is my favorite player in the league, but he should be held accountable just like we hold the rest of the Lakers accountable.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Farmer was really dumb today, whenever the Lakers were on some run, he would mess up. Hey we lost to Charlotte and Memphis at home, this is not a bad loss afterall . Even the three peat Lakers had tough time beating this team during the regular season.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The One said:


> Now i watched the game they had against the Spurs. The Blazer did not have that energy or mental awareness as they did this game and missed a lot of open shots. In fact, in a lot of their games they are just not on the ball. We are the only team in the NBA that they look forward to playing but not because we play bad against them but more that we just simply lose to them all the time. The Blazer got to a point where they know that they can score on us - which causes players like Frye to have a career nights on us. So to some of you fans that say the lakers suck completely, look at it this way: During the winning streak against the Warriors at home we played our best knowing we can dominate them even when the are good. ---not to different from how the blazers feel about us.


I think the problem is, you have to be stronger mentally especially when you are in contention to win your division and the West all together. Mental toughness is something that is a big key in winning playoff games. Remember as good as the Lakers have been this season, the playoffs haven't started yet. And the players on this team other then Kobe/Fisher/Rad/Odom, but only Kobe/fisher as a Laker know what it takes to get out of the 1st round.

Also this isn't the first game the Lakers got smacked by a nonplayoff team. The Wizards beat LA at home, and the horrible Grizzlies smacked the Lakers at home. All pretty much must win games this year. It's a beast out West, all the top tier teams, and LA has the worst losses trying to be the best of the West. It's becoming a pattern. And the defense is so so suspect right now it's scary.

Lakers need to show more pride against these subpar teams.

Also it's obvious the Lakers need to do a lot of work.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

23AJ said:


> I don't care about MJ he's out of the league, but what Jordan did do was Bite, not Bark..Right now Kobe barks at his guys' for doing things he himself does. That's my point.
> 
> It's not okay when Kobe shoots the ball horrible, it' hurts the team. Thats the point. Why give Kobe a free pass ? dude is my favorite player in the league, but he should be held accountable just like we hold the rest of the Lakers accountable.


Kobe played terrible I ripped him for that but I can't fault him with the things he does with teammates he's very good dealing with them he doesn't berate them much at all. MJ was a tyrant. Is my point. 

Bad shooting always hurts the team espeically when its your leading scorer. 

He's always held accountable even for things he doesn't do he never gets a free pass from anyone rather its Lakers fans or haters. He maybe the only player that takes an unusual share of the blame when things go bad.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Glass is half full....glass is half full


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Clippers game is a must win. No excuses. Lakers have to get this one.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar has just been playing so shaky lately. I don't quite know whats going on with him he seems so unsure now on the floor. 

He hasn't had his swagger in quite a while.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe played terrible I ripped him for that but I can't fault him with the things he does with teammates he's very good dealing with them he doesn't berate them much at all. MJ was a tyrant. Is my point.
> 
> Bad shooting always hurts the team espeically when its your leading scorer.
> 
> He's always held accountable even for things he doesn't do he never gets a free pass from anyone rather its Lakers fans or haters. He maybe the only player that takes an unusual share of the blame when things go bad.


I agree tonight the whole team was bad , not only Kobe. Atleast Kobe did not go on 40 shots spree , like he used to in previous years when the team is not playing well.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Beat all the good teams and lose to all the bad teams, and it is a win-win situation. Effects play off positions for the good teams and lottery picks for the bad teams. Lakers are evil.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe played terrible I ripped him for that but I can't fault him with the things he does with teammates he's very good dealing with them he doesn't berate them much at all. MJ was a tyrant. Is my point.
> 
> Bad shooting always hurts the team espeically when its your leading scorer.
> 
> He's always held accountable even for things he doesn't do he never gets a free pass from anyone rather its Lakers fans or haters. He maybe the only player that takes an unusual share of the blame when things go bad.


Okay dude...Kobe is not Jordan. I love Kobes game more then Jordan any day of my life, but Jordan was a much great player then Kobe or anyone playing ball of this generation. So Jordan barking at scrubs he played with is no comparison to when Kobe is taking the day off on defense, but yells at his players for messing up when he's not out there leading by example thats my point. Where Jordan that dude always led by example, to the point of kicking your *** in a fight. Dude was a monster like that, I understand all this, but Jordan when hit in the lane, when fouled, or when the ball was stolen from him, wouldnt pick up 15 technicals in a season and quit on the play. Jordan you know usually chase down the little punk that stold the ball form him, and steal it back, lay some wood on them and foul them, or be able to get back in time to simply defend and use his fundamentals as a great defender.

Thats why Kobe needs to lay off the barking he's doing on the court. Because Kobe hasn't been playing full throttle like that this season with out all the complaining, it's painfully obvious to me as a Kobe fan. However I look at it like it is, and make no excuses. Sometimes I see some of the other Lakers covering for a lot of Kobes mistakes on defense. Yet Kobe gives them no praise for it, and expects it out of them. Yet those other Lakers get yelled at by Kobe if they make a mistake on defense, like make a foul, gamble for a steal and miss it and the guy gets a lay up. YET KOBE does all those things all the time with his horrible zone defense. And gets a free pass. Because he's the best player, And he is the best player, and the leader of the Lakers BY A LARGE amount, but at the same token thats an area Kobe needs to realize his actions speak a lot LOUDER then his barking/words. HIs team sees Kobe not guarding guys. gambling, making stupid plays, but they can't say anything to Kobe, but as soon as they make a mistake Kobe rides them. By the way I have no issue with Kobe barking at his guys, as long as Kobe is out their busting his backside, but when he's not and making the same stupid mental mistakes and playing a stupid zone defense that leaves his man open, he doesn't have any right to go and ride his teammates over the coals for making the same mistake.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Being a good offensive team gives you a good chance against quality teams but it keeps you from consistently rolling bad teams.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I'm just disappointed with the defensive effort. Its just not there.


To expand on this issue, the Lakers do show a lot of effort more times then not on defense, but effort without comunnication causes missmatches, unwanted double teams, scrambling, and, eventually, open shots. For example. There has been times this game where Farmar does beat the screen and goes under it like he should, but he does not signal his Helper to stay at his man causing a unwanted quick double team.<-{Lack of Communication} The Helper eventually relieses he needs to get back but by then the ball has already been passed to his assignment player and Helper #2 is already traviling over to get to that player - so now you how 2 helpers running to 1 guy. <-{Scramble Mode} Then all it takes is a pass to the other side of the court were they is three guys open and one defender and all hell breaks loose <-{Open Shots/Layup Drill}. 

To give Phil Jackson benefit of the doubt, he has been preaching *communication* since the season started and for the team to still not have that down yet is unacceptable and he needs to keep reminding them how unacceptable it is. You know why the Spurs are so good? Because Popp never assumes that the team will play D everynight. Every practice he stresses defense as if they never play it all year.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Okay dude...Kobe is not Jordan. I love Kobes game more then Jordan any day of my life, but Jordan was a much great player then Kobe or anyone playing ball of this generation. So Jordan barking at scrubs he played with is no comparison to when Kobe is taking the day off on defense, but yells at his players for messing up when he's not out there leading by example thats my point. Where Jordan that dude always led by example, to the point of kicking your *** in a fight. Dude was a monster like that, I understand all this, but Jordan when hit in the lane, when fouled, or when the ball was stolen from him, wouldnt pick up 15 technicals in a season and quit on the play. Jordan you know usually chase down the little punk that stold the ball form him, and steal it back, lay some wood on them and foul them, or be able to get back in time to simply defend and use his fundamentals as a great defender.
> 
> Thats why Kobe needs to lay off the barking he's doing on the court. Because Kobe hasn't been playing full throttle like that this season with out all the complaining, it's painfully obvious to me as a Kobe fan. However I look at it like it is, and make no excuses. Sometimes I see some of the other Lakers covering for a lot of Kobes mistakes on defense. Yet Kobe gives them no praise for it, and expects it out of them. Yet those other Lakers get yelled at by Kobe if they make a mistake on defense, like make a foul, gamble for a steal and miss it and the guy gets a lay up. YET KOBE does all those things all the time with his horrible zone defense. And gets a free pass. Because he's the best player, And he is the best player, and the leader of the Lakers BY A LARGE amount, but at the same token thats an area Kobe needs to realize his actions speak a lot LOUDER then his barking/words. HIs team sees Kobe not guarding guys. gambling, making stupid plays, but they can't say anything to Kobe, but as soon as they make a mistake Kobe rides them. By the way I have no issue with Kobe barking at his guys, as long as Kobe is out their busting his backside, but when he's not and making the same stupid mental mistakes and playing a stupid zone defense that leaves his man open, he doesn't have any right to go and ride his teammates over the coals for making the same mistake.


You're tripping, MJ was alitte better than Kobe is not that much better and he constantly ripped the refs but he was respected more by refs.

You say Kobe needs to lay off yet in the same ramble mentions you have no problem with it which is it man. 

Kobe again is not that hard on his teammates your imagining things, he just doesn't do it and he plays hard all the time not always well but always hard. 

Your drawing ridiculous conclusions about the situation man.

Kobe played bad, the team played worse and they lost to a team that considers us a top rival that we've lost to on their homecourt at a ridiculous rate. 

Jordan didn't always lead by example either he punched teammates at practice berated them in the papers, Kobe always pubically lifts his teammates now for the most part this season. 

I remember you arguing against Kobe on this forum so stop acting like his ally. I remember you and your arguments. So save me the Kobe fandom front. lol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> To expand on this issue, the Lakers do show a lot of effort more times then not on defense, but effort without comunnication causes missmatches, unwanted double teams, scrambling, and, eventually, open shots. For example. There has been times this game where Farmar does beat the screen and goes under it like he should, but he does not signal his Helper to stay at his man causing a unwanted quick double team.<-{Lack of Communication} The Helper eventually relieses he needs to get back but by then the ball has already been passed to his assignment player and Helper #2 is already traviling over to get to that player - so now you how 2 helpers running to 1 guy. <-{Scramble Mode} Then all it takes is a pass to the other side of the court were they is three guys open and one defender and all hell breaks loose <-{Open Shots/Layup Drill}.
> 
> To give Phil Jackson benefit of the doubt, he has been preaching *communication* since the season started and for the team to still not have that down yet is unacceptable and he needs to keep reminding them how unacceptable it is. You know why the Spurs are so good? Because Popp never assumes that the team will play D everynight. Every practice he stresses defense as if they never play it all year.


Now I agree with the parts about communication and alot of that is because of a lack of familiarity, Fisher just got back here, Gasol was new then got hurt, and then other guys have come and gone outta the mix so there's not been a sustained time of getting the familiarity down. 

BUT part is effort, Gasol doesn' box out, he doesn't protect the basket weakside, and when he does close its usually passively. 

Vlad flat out just doesn't compete nightly, he picks and chooses when he plays hard defensively. He wanders around rotating and switching off on the wrong guys too often. 

We currently lack defensive talent to be blunt, the Spurs have defensive talent galore, Parker, Bowen, and Manu simply don't give up dribble penetration that easily and their bigs close weakside with physicality. 

The Lakers are different, Vlad isn't that quick laterally on defense, other than Sasha we don't have a pg that can contain the drrible consistently Kobe is good defensively most nights but he'll take a half off at times with his defensive focus. 

Odom is a classic tweener, and Gasol is soft and won't rotate quickly enough. 

Walton is actually pretty good containing the dribble. But his woes offensively sorta cancel things out. 

Thats why not having Ariza and Bynum have been critical. Bynum challenges shots near the basket and Ariza is active in the passing lanes and he sits down on his man.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Theonee said:


> I agree tonight the whole team was bad , not only Kobe. *Atleast Kobe did not go on 40 shots spree* , like he used to in previous years when the team is not playing well.


Maybe he should have because thats the only way we were in the game...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> BUT part is effort, Gasol doesn' box out, he doesn't protect the basket weakside, and when he does close its usually passively.


That's the part that really gets under my skin. I hate to sound ungratefull but Gasol after is first 7 games with lakers where he with effort, he has been extremly weak and passive with everything.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> You're tripping, MJ was alitte better than Kobe is not that much better and he constantly ripped the refs but he was respected more by refs.
> 
> You say Kobe needs to lay off yet in the same ramble mentions you have no problem with it which is it man.
> 
> ...


Uhh..You lost all credit with me as soon as you said Jordan was just a little better then Kobe.

And if you have posts regarding me doing anything other then supporting Kobe, please feel free and show me what the hell it is your talking about. Instead of insinuating BS.

Keep the excuses coming, the evidence is all there about my complaints regarding Kobe. And considering that my complaints are very minimal yet you take exception to them, and then try and shed light on the subject by bringing up a dude that doesn't even play for the Lakers or is in the league anymore, doesn't make any sense to me. As I don't see those two players as the same at all.

By the way nice job at showing how smug you can be at the end of your statement.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Guys, relax...

No need to fight here and make things personal... The loss sucks, lets not add to it by taking it out on each other. Debate opinions and issues at hand, and not take it to a personal level because of disappointment over a loss to Portland. 

As for the Kobe and Jordan debate, Kobe is my favorite player.. But he hasn't the level that MJ had. And he may never. I believe he can... But it needs to happen soon. 

What separates Kobe and Jordan? Hands passed down from the gods. And to me MJ was a far more consistent defensive presence than Kobe. When Kobe is in defensive mode, I personally feel he's a better defender over all.. But he's not always in that mode anymore, and sometimes he falls asleep at the wheel and lets his man get away with to much.

When this season started out, the defense Kobe played was a thing of beauty. I hope it comes back for the playoffs. Otherwise, we got a long off season.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, this is an awful loss. What the heck happened out there... I need to get this game, because I didn't get to see it. ****, and New Orleans losses. This is terrible, terrible. I'm so ****ing disappointed, I don't even know if I have the will to read through this thread. Channing ****ing Frye, are you kidding me?

p.s.: not that it matters, but 23AJ, Kobe isn't giving the MVP to Paul. Did you see the latter performing today? 2-11 with points. The Lakers will roll over the Hornets.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Guys, relax...
> 
> No need to fight here and make things personal... The loss sucks, lets not add to it by taking it out on each other. Debate opinions and issues at hand, and not take it to a personal level because of disappointment over a loss to Portland.
> 
> ...


True..

I'm cool now.. No need to hate.

And back to the game, it's a tough loss. One of the reasons I was hoping is that the Lakers would get the 1st or 2nd seed. Right now thats not looking good. Hopefully the Lakers can take care of of their business the rest of the way. One of the reasons though I didn't want the Lakers to end up with the 3rd seed, is because I felt like the Suns were a bad match up for LA in the 1st round. Shaq/Amare could cause the Lakers some real trouble in the paint. I don't know I was just hoping LA could get the Mavs/Warriors/Nuggets in the 1st round. Nothing would be more disappointing then a 1st round exit out of the playoffs this year.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Wow, this is an awful loss. What the heck happened out there... I need to get this game, because I didn't get to see it. ****, and New Orleans losses. This is terrible, terrible. I'm so ****ing disappointed, I don't even know if I have the will to read through this thread. Channing ****ing Frye, are you kidding me?
> 
> p.s.: not that it matters, but 23AJ, Kobe isn't giving the MVP to Paul. Did you see the latter performing today? 2-11 with points. The Lakers will roll over the Hornets.


Good point, Paul was horrible in his game, Kobe by all standards had a much better individual game in a loss than Paul. Hopefully the Hornets start losing some games.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

dont ya all get it luke walton is the key to our success on defense


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This was a bad loss.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

You know what, I think Lakers fans are even worse than Montreal Canadiens fans! I'm from Montreal, and boy can we get down and jump on our team when things go slightly wrong, listen to talk radio in this city after a loss and you'd think the world was coming to an end, even if we're still right at the top of the conference! But what I see in here after a loss is even worse. Calm down guys! It's just one loss. We're right there.

p.s. Go Habs Go!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I glanced the topic over at the Blazers forum. Wow, some really classless stuff being said over there. It seems that they can't post 3 consecutive posts without an insult regarding one of our players or team. What a bunch of pathetic fans (not all of them of course. I guess some people are bitter because they'll be watching 16 other teams in the playoffs.

I have teams at home that I dislike, but I never insult (with such vigor) my favourite team's opponent or their players. Maybe we're different overseas. 

What bad timing for the loss for ****'s sake. We were all speculating when the Hornets could drop a game or two and the first chance we get to cut down their lead get's thrown away. :/


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Plastic Man said:


> I never insult my favourite team's opponent or their players. Maybe we're different overseas.





Plastic Man said:


> Channing ****ing Frye, are you kidding me?




Nice game, guys. Lamar Odom is a punk, though. I don't care how frustrated you are. You don't try to injure another player.

Fortunately, B-Roy came back and got the last laugh.

-Pop


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Only the Lakers could lose to a ****ing ****ty team like this. Nobody else in the ****ing league would lose to the Blazers given the circumstances.
> 
> And now a ****ing flagrant foul. **** this ****, **** the Blazers, **** Brandon Roy. **** 'em all. But more importantly, **** the Lakers.


Slow down, Tony Montana. :laugh:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


>


How is my sentence regarding Frye an insult? I'm sorry but a 6/4 player went bonkers on our "All-Star" center. I for one did not see this coming, as much as I liked Frye when he was in New York. Or was it insulting of me to not expect Frye to put up 22/11 on 9-12 shooting (considering he didn't score more than 15 and rebounded in double figures in 3 months) in a game where we could close the gap to the 1st and you had your starting center and small forward out. If so, I apologise.

p.s.: I guess the ****ing part could've been omitted, but I didn't mean it as "Kobe is such a *****, he sucks and whines the most in this league, let's give Paul the MVP because that Kobe is such an arrogant, ignorant, selfish, whining *****" type of wording .


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Plastic Man said:


> I glanced the topic over at the Blazers forum. Wow, some really classless stuff being said over there. It seems that they can't post 3 consecutive posts without an insult regarding one of our players or team. What a bunch of pathetic fans (not all of them of course. I guess some people are bitter because they'll be watching 16 other teams in the playoffs.
> 
> I have teams at home that I dislike, but I never insult (with such vigor) my favourite team's opponent or their players. Maybe we're different overseas.
> 
> What bad timing for the loss for ****'s sake. We were all speculating when the Hornets could drop a game or two and the first chance we get to cut down their lead get's thrown away. :/


I think maybe you should read this thread too. Classiness isn't any more abundant in any one forum or fan base than another. I read through this thread and can;t recall ever seeing so many asterisks as are contained in this thread many of the proceeding the word "Blazers".

What I do know though is that part of the anger on the Blazers board is many Lakers fans wanting to ignore the concept of a rivalry. I think if you look back at the western conference going back say 30 years or so there are 2 teams that have been near the top for a considerable amount of that time, and both teams look on target to be battling for the top for the next several years as well. Portland and Los Angeles. 

We might want to get used to hating each other, LOL.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I think maybe you should read this thread too. Classiness isn't any more abundant in any one forum or fan base than another. I read through this thread and can;t recall ever seeing so many asterisks as are contained in this thread many of the proceeding the word "Blazers".
> 
> What I do know though is that part of the anger on the Blazers board is many Lakers fans wanting to ignore the concept of a rivalry. I think if you look back at the western conference going back say 30 years or so there are 2 teams that have been near the top for a considerable amount of that time, and both teams look on target to be battling for the top for the next several years as well. Portland and Los Angeles.
> 
> We might want to get used to hating each other, LOL.


I'm certain the Lakers will want to pretend they don't have to face the Blazers next year. Kobe may be the best player on the floor, but LMA is better than both Gasol and Odom and Oden is going to make Bynum look like Vlad Stepanovic. This is going to be a fun decade. The **Not Needed** is in salary cap hell, have blown their wad, and all they'll be is 2nd best in the Western Conference.

No Team Name calling is allowed via our Site Policies.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Schilly, I believe my point might not've been as moot as I started to believe while reading your post.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

SodaPopinski said:


> Nice game, guys. Lamar Odom is a punk, though. I don't care how frustrated you are. You don't try to injure another player.
> 
> Fortunately, B-Roy came back and got the last laugh.
> 
> -Pop


replay clearly showed Lamar didn't come down with his arms on the play. It was a hard foul, yes, but the way Roy hit the ground made it look much worse. I think Outlaw's reaction was more because of Lamar's history w/ this blazer team. Not even a flagorant, IMO.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Silk D said:


> replay clearly showed Lamar didn't come down with his arms on the play. It was a hard foul, yes, but the way Roy hit the ground made it look much worse. I think Outlaw's reaction was more because of Lamar's history w/ this blazer team. Not even a flagorant, IMO.


Take a look at this clip (turn the sound down if you don't want the homerism of the Blazer announcers). How can you watch the replay between :49 and :57 and not view Odom's contact as "unneccessary and excessive," which is how the NBA views flagrant fouls?

Odom winds up and follows through, with no attempt at the ball.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZRsNDzEr0aQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZRsNDzEr0aQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

-Pop


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

It's not a terrible call, I just think it was more of a reaction to the fall than the actual hit. No way a flagorant 2, though.

Watch it at 1:50, Look where Brandon takes off, and look where the foul occurs. He was trying to draw the contact, Lamar realizes he's to late and turns away as he takes the foul. there's no follow through at all. Like I said, and the anouncer agrees toward the end, it looked a lot worse than it was because of the way Roy hit the ground.

Edit: After he left the ground, there was no play to be made on the ball by Lamar seeing as how Roy brought it to his right hip with his left shoulder was in lamars chest. Lamar's arm appears to come down, but looking closely, you can see he's already turned away, and it makes no contact with Brandon. I understand Blazer fans being concerned for their star player, but it wasn't a dirty play.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

looks like a guy trying to stop a lay-up...ya know, like everybody in the league


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

How come the referee's didn't give technicals to the Portland players who were trying to instigate a fight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Honestly.. The foul wasn't that big of a deal. There was no intent on hurting someone in that. Just a hard foul.

Even one of the Portland announcers said it looked like it was just a hard foul. Maybe flagrant 1, not not 2.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Theonee said:


> How come the referee's didn't give technicals to the Portland players who were trying to instigate a fight.



They were, Outlaw was. Lamar didn't exactly "walk away", so he was given one too.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Silk D said:


> They were, Outlaw was. Lamar didn't exactly "walk away", so he was given one too.


Oh ok, I was on Chinese feed, so didn't understand a thing they were saying.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

you can tell from this picture that Lamar wasn't bringing his arms down or swinging at Roys head at all.










Mostly his body language after the contact seemed flagrant, but you can't give a flagrant on body language.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Schilly said:


> you can tell from this picture that Lamar wasn't bringing his arms down or swinging at Roys head at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ball is on Brandon's right side at about hip level and Odom's got one arm at a 45 degree angle on Brandon's left shoulder and his other arm is around Brandon's back. Either Lamar's got the worst vision in the world (which is believable after I saw this clip) or he had no intentions of going for the ball.

-Pop


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> You know what, I think Lakers fans are even worse than Montreal Canadiens fans! I'm from Montreal, and boy can we get down and jump on our team when things go slightly wrong, listen to talk radio in this city after a loss and you'd think the world was coming to an end, even if we're still right at the top of the conference! But what I see in here after a loss is even worse. Calm down guys! It's just one loss. We're right there.
> 
> p.s. Go Habs Go!


I'll say it again!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

just silly. This is a pointless argument, but I think I'll make one last attempt.

You can see in the pic that Lamar's eyes are closed since he himself took quite a hit. And like I mentioned in my previous post, Brandon brought the ball to his hip to protect it from lamar; he certainly didn't leave the ground with the ball on his hip, and it's not liked he planned on shooting it from down there. So what is Lamar to do when he's already left the air, Roy brings the ball to his hip, turns his left side to lamar? and keep in mind that still shot was taken after Brandon jump foward about 5 feet. 

I'm done, you can believe what you want to believe.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://www.nba.com/nba101/misunderstood_0708.html
Flagrant Fouls:
These fouls are considered unnecessary and/or excessive. There are two types of flagrant foul, 1 and 2. A flagrant foul 1 is unnecessary contact. This is usually when a defensive player *winds-up *and makes hard contact with the offensive player *or makes hard contact and then follows through*. A flagrant foul 2 has the components of a flagrant foul 1 and is unnecessary and excessive contact. This usually has a wind-up motion, hard contact and a follow through. Both fouls carry a penalty of two free throws and the team that was fouled retains possession. A flagrant foul 2 also results in an ejection of the player committing the foul once it is reviewed by instant replay. A player also is ejected if he commits two flagrant foul penalty 1’s in the same game.


Not flagrant...no wind up, no follow though...Big body hits smaller body, guess which one usually loses?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

lol..Blazer fans showing up at our forum. Yeah, you beat us last night. Boo hoo Big deal. You aren't sniffing the playoffs.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

maxiep said:


> I'm certain the Lakers will want to pretend they don't have to face the Blazers next year. Kobe may be the best player on the floor, but LMA is better than both Gasol and Odom and Oden is going to make Bynum look like Vlad Stepanovic. This is going to be a fun decade. The *Not Needed* is in salary cap hell, have blown their wad, and all they'll be is 2nd best in the Western Conference.


You keep believing that. :rofl2:

I don't care if we lose to the Blazers in the regular season. As long as we keep beating them in the playoffs.  Hopefully you guys can make it there next year!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I am all for Oden doing well in the pros but, jesus why does everyone act like he is the next reincarnation of Jesus when the closes he has gotten to a pro basketball game is the summer league?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

maxiep said:


> I'm certain the Lakers will want to pretend they don't have to face the Blazers next year. Kobe may be the best player on the floor, but LMA is better than both Gasol and Odom and Oden is going to make Bynum look like Vlad Stepanovic. This is going to be a fun decade. *Not Needed* is in salary cap hell[/B], have blown their wad, and all they'll be is 2nd best in the Western Conference.


http://hoopshype.com/salaries.htm

So anyways, I was banned for a lot less than this post..hint hint


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm a Blazer fan and at first I thought it was a flagrant foul but it was just a hard foul. I think us Blazer fans got upset about it mainly because Roy had JUST gotten back from injury with a bruised hip and groan (sp?) area. So when you see a player go down hard like that you instantly think that Odom was trying to hurt him (which I doubt he was). Even Roy said it was just a hard foul:



> Odom added some flair to the game when he collided with an airborne Roy at the end of the third quarter. Roy, who was driving the lane, fell hard to the floor, after which teammates Travis Outlaw and Aldridge approached Odom. There were some words, followed by pushing, which eventually led to technicals on Outlaw and Odom.
> 
> 
> *"I don't think it was a dirty play," Roy said. "And I appreciate my teammates having my back. They were stepping on me while they were doing it, but I told them after the game that I thought that was big of them."*
> ...


Source: http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/o...sports/1207724100181280.xml&coll=7&thispage=2

This argument about it being a flagrant or not is done--Roy doesn't believe Odom was trying to be dirty (of course Roy is probably just taking the high road) so the Blazer fans coming over here trying to argue that it was a flagrant need to stop. It's getting nowhere.

Go Blazers


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi I'm a Blazer fan and I think that foul on Roy was just a hard foul. Good game Laker fans hope to see you next year in the western conference finals!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Driew said:


> This argument about it being a flagrant or not is done--Roy doesn't believe Odom was trying to be dirty (of course Roy is probably just taking the high road) so the Blazer fans coming over here trying to argue that it was a flagrant need to stop. It's getting nowhere.


Actually, there is no argument. The officials called it a flagrant foul and that's how it's officially listed in the score book. So, according to the league, it was a flagrant foul. We have no say in the matter.

And if we did, intent (whether or not Odom was trying to be "dirty") is totally irrelevant. Everybody here seems to have an opinion about what is and isn't a flagrant foul, but I wonder how many have actually read the NBA rulebook. The words intent or intention are not mentioned once in the section on flagrant fouls. It's simply not part of the equation. Good thing it's not as it would require NBA refs to be mind readers. According to the NBA rulebook a flagrant foul is dictated solely by degree of contact and has nothing to do with intentions. You hit somebody hard and knock them to the ground, it's a flagrant foul whether you meant to hit them that hard or not.

BNM


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Boob you're in the wrong forum to be arguing about this. They're not just gonna say "Oh you're right Boob--Odom is a dirty player" so I'm not sure why you're trying to win this argument because it's all about opinion. I mean I know you're a passionate Blazer fan as I am but this is going nowhere. It's going nowhere in this thread. 

Roy has been hit to the floor a TON this year (obviously not that hard) but hitting someone hard and knocking them to the ground is not the basis of a flagrant foul. Roy was off balance when he jumped in the air and it was two bodies (well three if you include Gasol) colliding and Roy got the short end of the stick on that play. Odom didn't swing his arms and whack Roy on the head, Roy just hit a brick wall and landed wrong. 

Eh there's no point in arguing this, we all have our opinions on this, if Roy is fine then I'm happy. If he ends up having to miss the rest of the season because of this then I'll be upset haha


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Driew said:


> Boob you're in the wrong forum to be arguing about this. They're not just gonna say "Oh you're right Boob--Odom is a dirty player" so I'm not sure why you're trying to win this argument because it's all about opinion. I mean I know you're a passionate Blazer fan as I am but this is going nowhere. It's going nowhere in this thread.


I'm not trying to "win" anything. My WHOLE point is there is no argument. I was officially a flagrant foul. End of story.

And I didn't come here and call Odom a dirty player (I'll leave that job to the Celtic fans). I said his intent has no bearing on whether or not it was a flagrant foul. That's not my opinion. It's straight from the NBA rule book.

BNM


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Uhh..You lost all credit with me as soon as you said Jordan was just a little better then Kobe.
> 
> And if you have posts regarding me doing anything other then supporting Kobe, please feel free and show me what the hell it is your talking about. Instead of insinuating BS.
> 
> ...



I'm old enough to have watched MJ's whole career not just the 90's when he was winning titles. He is not waay better than Kobe.

He is better though by a little bit.

Kobe as voted by espon for what its worth is listed as the 2nd greatest 2 guard ever. 

MJ is worshipped too much in retrospect his legend grows as if he was without criticsm. 

He's not far superior than the next man at his postion and in some aspects of the game Kobe is better.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I'm old enough to have watched MJ's whole career not just the 90's when he was winning titles. He is not waay better than Kobe.
> 
> He is better though by a little bit.
> 
> ...


Right dude...

Like I already said you lost all credit with me. There is nothing Kobe does better then Jordan besides shoot 3 pointers in the game of basketball.

And you being old doesn't mean squat to me. I was old enough, and lucky enough to see Jordan, Magic, and Bird all play in the 80s in person as well. I'm no spring chicken by any means either.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Aldridge has no respect for Gasol.


they've met up 5 times this year... 3 times since Pau became a Laker

Lamarcus averaged 40 MPG, 24 PPG on 53%, 8.6 RBs, 1.2 ASST, 1.8 STLS, 1.4 BLKS 
Gasol averaged 37 MPG, 17 PPG on 52%, 10.0 RBs, 2.6 ASST, 0.2 STLS, 1.0 BLKS 

STOMP


----------

